# uses for oddly shaped wood.



## hobbitling (Nov 14, 2013)

So this thread is partly a chance to brag, and partly a request for ideas.

I found another estate sale wood stash this past weekend. The gentleman who previously owned this wood apparently made wood jewelery. It had obviously been neatly organized at one time, There were empty shelves labeled "Ebony, Cocobolo, Rosewood" etc... but the estate sale company had dumped it all in brown paper bags in no particular order, and sold the bags for a few bucks each. I bought enough to tightly fill one of those cardboard office-paper boxes, for all of $16. :happymug:

It's a mixed lot. Some of it is definitely useable for handles: several good sized blocks, a bunch of 3/8 inch slabs that will make good handle scales. But there are also lots of smaller bits. Some is wide and thick enough for handles, but too short. Other pieces are thin stock, narrow strips and wide flat (1/8") pieces not much thicker than veneer. 

So what should I do with the odd bits? It's high quality wood, just oddly shaped.

Here are some pictures. taken on my washing machine, for some reason.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 14, 2013)

No idea but I can sell you another box full if you like  

Stefan


----------



## greasedbullet (Nov 14, 2013)

Well 1/8" is perfect for making sayas. and you can always try and laminate them together to make scales. also you can glue some of the ones that are the right width, but too short together and make wa-handles. I see a lot of potential there, just be creative. also it doesn't only have to be knife related stuff, though that is what this forum's members prefer.

Best regards
-Mike


----------



## CPD (Nov 14, 2013)

I keep stuff like that around to do inlays on projects sometimes. Makes good plugs to hide a screw hole on something fancy, or a decorative accent on.


----------



## mkriggen (Nov 15, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> No idea but I can sell you another box full if you like
> 
> Stefan



lus1:


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 17, 2013)

Some of the longer pieces look like they would work for making chop sticks.
Some of the others; spacers, ferrules, end caps.
Maybe drill some to accept a bic pen insert and make some pens.
Shape some for pendants. Glue some together to make wine bottle stoppers.


----------



## hobbitling (Nov 17, 2013)

Excellent ideas. Never thought of making chop sticks.
Wood Jewelery is definitely on the Christmas gift to-do list. Already made a few pieces that came out very well.

What I really need is a small lathe for all those pens, bottle stoppers, and other little turning projects.


----------



## GeneH (Nov 17, 2013)

hobbitling said:


> Excellent ideas. Never thought of making chop sticks.



Chopsticks would be cool. I like the plain wood (varnish is slippery) but warpage (is that a real word?) is a problem when I wash them, even lightly.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 17, 2013)

Remember that you can also make matching or contrasting little benches that the chopsticks can rest on - not sure what they are named. From thin pieces I have people see making bookmarks that were nice. You can also get cheap blanks for letter openers, ice cream scoops etc that only need the wood pieces. If you want them round, a lathe would be nice, but they don't have to be round, you can shape them any way you want... If you look on etsy, you find all kinds of things like money clips etc that have wood elements. I am sure you can pick up the metal parts for those also somewhere. 

Stefan


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 18, 2013)

I think labrets would make great Christmas presents.




Just don't forget the corn wigs. They really tie the whole look together.


----------



## greasedbullet (Nov 23, 2013)

Burl Source said:


> I think labrets would make great Christmas presents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that is not sexy I don't know what is.


----------

